# Path vs Angle



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone still having a problem try to decide the about the importance between club head path, and club face angle at impact? Which is correct for a given ball flight? Check this link out. 

YouTube - Ball Flight Laws from Golf Evolution

Here's another link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnq6TiXw7wU&feature=related


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Great clips wish I had good ball control to use that skill. Right now I'm excited about hitting good straight shots down the fairway.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Great clips wish I had good ball control to use that skill. Right now I'm excited about hitting good straight shots down the fairway.


Amen Brother!


----------



## Iceman778 (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks for the links


----------

